# Backfoot gear more worn out



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

So I'm a regular rider, and I noticed that my right boot looks significantly more worn out than my left boot. Left boot looks clean yet the right boot looks like its been quite worn out(toe area has scratch/rip marks, lacing area is scuffing). I was wondering if this is normal? I'd like to consider myself intermediate-advanced rider. Not sure if it's my riding style or maybe my binding angles? I try to carve using only the edge whenever possible, and don't really do counter-rotation unless I'm on super steep runs or if I need to emergency stop. 

Ride Insano boots
Rome targa bindings
+27 +12


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It sounds like you're resting your board on your boot on the lift.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

use heel cup = profit.


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

Nivek said:


> It sounds like you're resting your board on your boot on the lift.


Wow :facepalm3:. completely didn't think of that.. I don't do it often, but it does make a lot of sense.. Thanks haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The "damage" won't occur as fast or as severe but,.. Even using the heel cup of your binding will eventually cause some wear n tear!







...and I never rest my edge on my boot. Only the heel cup! :blink: :laugh:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not sure why you guys don't just let it dangle? Most European chairs have a foot rest of some kind but I often just let it hang out there and haven't experienced any adverse effects.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> The "damage" won't occur as fast or as severe but,.. Even using the heel cup of your binding will eventually cause some wear n tear!
> View attachment 96665
> 
> ...and I never rest my edge on my boot. Only the heel cup! :blink: :laugh:


Yep looks pretty similar to that. Hadn't really thought it would be that bad.

@ Snow Hound. I usually end up doing it towards the end of the day when my attached leg/ankle starts getting tired. Didn't know it would end up owning my boot. I will be more conscious in trying to not do it from now on haha :grin:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> I'm not sure why you guys don't just let it dangle? Most European chairs have a foot rest of some kind but I often just let it hang out there and haven't experienced any adverse effects.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


I hate chairs without foot rest. On long chair rides I get the feeling as if the board wants to rip out the knee and front thigh get numb from the weight. 
Chairs without footrest are just a big nuisance! I'd boykott them, don't buy their seasons passes, write them the reason, force them to upgrade their lifts! :whiteflag:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Majority of the lifts I've seen in the states don't have them. The few that do, are built into the restraint bar & seem to be designed for ski's not snowboards. They usually cause more problems n discomfort than just letting it hang! :blink:
(...it REALLY sucks when sum 'fraid of heights skier pulls the bar down unexpectedly!!). Had those damned rests jammed into my thigh several times like that! IMO,.. Perfectly justifiable to push that skier off the lift in that situation!! LoL 

If we boycotted lifts without? We'd never ride! :laugh:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

My ankle and knee definitely get tweaked by just letting the board hang. I've never quite understood why it doesn't annoy everyone. Perhaps the broken angle and the crappy knee and the being bow-legged and the general lack of flexibility are part of the problem. 

I am always shifting the weight around constantly so it doesn't just hang in one position. Foot rests definitely help, though I agree they aren't made for snowboards so they aren't the perfect solution.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

neni said:


> I hate chairs without foot rest. On long chair rides I get the feeling as if the board wants to rip out the knee and front thigh get numb from the weight.
> Chairs without footrest are just a big nuisance! I'd boykott them, don't buy their seasons passes, write them the reason, force them to upgrade their lifts! :whiteflag:


Wimp.

This is the reason why I try and sit on the far right side of the chair as much as possible (regular footed), I can put my board on the foot rest and then my right foot right behind the front binding on the top sheet. Board sticks out to the side and doesn't bother anyone. If I'm sitting on the left side of the chair I'm bumping into their skis.


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Wimp.
> 
> This is the reason why I try and sit on the far right side of the chair as much as possible (regular footed), I can put my board on the foot rest and then my right foot right behind the front binding on the top sheet. Board sticks out to the side and doesn't bother anyone. If I'm sitting on the left side of the chair I'm bumping into their skis.


i usually try to do exactly the opposite: when i sit on the far left side i rotate the board so that the tail sticks out in front of me, this way i can even rest my right foot on top of the board.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> The "damage" won't occur as fast or as severe but,.. Even using the heel cup of your binding will eventually cause some wear n tear!
> View attachment 96665
> 
> ...and I never rest my edge on my boot. Only the heel cup! :blink: :laugh:


That is definitely damage from the edge not just from the heel cup.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> That is definitely damage from the edge not just from the heel cup.


Nope! That's 4.5 years of rubbin' the cup! :blink: >

(…not sayin' the edge NEVER came in contact, but I never rested my boot on the edge!)


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

spino said:


> i usually try to do exactly the opposite: when i sit on the far left side i rotate the board so that the tail sticks out in front of me, this way i can even rest my right foot on top of the board.


I know what you mean, I've seen it done and tried it but wasn't as comfortable. I dunno. Letting my front leg just dangle is fine at the start of the day but towards the end it needs that footrest thats for sure haha


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> I'm not sure why you guys don't just let it dangle? Most European chairs have a foot rest of some kind but I often just let it hang out there and haven't experienced any adverse effects.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


I can't it kills me.

I blew out my knee year before last.

My pass was going down the shitter, so I wrapped my leg up up & tried to go back way early.

Got to the top & couldn't do it, it hurt way, way to much.

Only option was to go in here, this is the beginning, it gets steeper & tighter.
But it was smooth, I couldn't do the bumps.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/91383420[/ame]


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Having injuries, has caused me to look for new ways to continue to snowboard.

Gotta, haha, I ain't stoppin' for nothin'!!!!!!!!!!!!

So now if I can, if there's not a full chair.

Sometimes I'll pretend it's my first day ever & almost fall over in the line causing me to miss the full chair & get my very own one MWA HA HA HA 

So a couple weeks ago I made a little video tutorial, haha a Timmy tutorial haha

This is how I ride up the chair almost every single time I ride it.
I put in a 13 hour day last year & I credit it to this, saving my legs.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/160846900[/ame]


TT


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Having injuries, has caused me to look for new ways to continue to snowboard.
> 
> Gotta, haha, I ain't stoppin' for nothin'!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


you must go through a lot of pants each season. Haha I probably watched this vid you posted 20 times before I finally got what you were doing.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Nope! That's 4.5 years of rubbin' the cup! :blink: >
> 
> (…not sayin' the edge NEVER came in contact, but I never rested my boot on the edge!)


Yeah, I'm gonna call bullshit on that. What caused all that damage/wear to the instep area then?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jae said:


> you must go through a lot two boardsf pants each season. Haha I probably watched this vid you posted 20 times before I finally got what you were doing.


Nah, the edge doesn't rub back & forth.
None of my pants have any marks.

My jackets on the other hand, the sleeves are getting furry from slapping two boards together base to base & throwing them over my shoulder.

Now snow sticks to all the little furrys.


TT


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Nah, the edge doesn't rub back & forth.
> None of my pants have any marks.
> 
> My jackets on the other hand, the sleeves are getting furry from slapping two boards together base to base & throwing them over my shoulder.
> ...


Little snow dingleberries........


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Little snow dingleberries........


:lol:
That's what I should have named the little furball I inherited,…!


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

OU812 said:


> I know what you mean, I've seen it done and tried it but wasn't as comfortable. I dunno. Letting my front leg just dangle is fine at the start of the day but towards the end it needs that footrest thats for sure haha


luckily here in italy i have never seen a chair without the footrest! :grin:


----------



## crug914 (Nov 10, 2016)

*School Project*

So for my marketing class I have to create a product and market it. I was wondering if there are any products out there to solve the problem of the scratches from resting your board on your boot while riding the lift. If there really isn't a good product out there would that be something people would be interested in getting.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

crug914 said:


> So for my marketing class I have to create a product and market it. I was wondering if there are any products out there to solve the problem of the scratches from resting your board on your boot while riding the lift. If there really isn't a good product out there would that be something people would be interested in getting.


So is this for a 5th grade project ... and you can't think of a product let alone a survey...hell do you even ride...obliviously you haven't even researched if there is even a product out there to address the problem if there is a problem...or is it a problem for you. And why didn't you post a new thread under the correct section.

FAIL!!!! Get on the Short Bus


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think it's a great project. Hell someone should make something like that.

I don't know of anything that does that.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

crug914 said:


> So for my marketing class I have to create a product and market it. I was wondering if there are any products out there to solve the problem of the scratches from resting your board on your boot while riding the lift. If there really isn't a good product out there would that be something people would be interested in getting.


The solution is really simple. Don't do it. Sharp pieces of metal cut other softer things up, that's just what happens. Hook your toe under the heel cup of your binding rather than under the edge of your board, problem solved.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Phedder said:


> The solution is really simple. Don't do it. Sharp pieces of metal cut other softer things up, that's just what happens. Hook your toe under the heel cup of your binding rather than under the edge of your board, problem solved.


I never thought about that, it's a perfect solution. props


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

crug914 said:


> So for my marketing class I have to create a product and market it. I was wondering if there are any products out there to solve the problem of the scratches from resting your board on your boot while riding the lift. If there really isn't a good product out there would that be something people would be interested in getting.


it's been done before, laughed at, went bankrupt. Strap Pad® - Secure Traction Snowboard Stomp Pad just copy this product and pass it off as your own. if you can somehow magically acquire one of these, pretend like you made a proto type. Because Stomp Pads Aren't Always Enough - The Angry Snowboarder it's like BA sees the future.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

crug914 said:


> So for my marketing class I have to create a product and market it. I was wondering if there are any products out there to solve the problem of the scratches from resting your board on your boot while riding the lift. If there really isn't a good product out there would that be something people would be interested in getting.


An old pair of Sims boots I had, had a shoelace saver that threaded through your back foots laces, towards the toe. It basically was a piece of leather that was about 2 inches x 2 inches and allowed you to rest the boards edge on it. It protected your laces and the top of the boot.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> That is definitely damage from the edge *not just from the heel cup.*



Nope,… 3-4 years of rubbin' on the Heelcup *thusly!!*









…that's all it took to do all this damage!









_So There!!!_ :grin: 
….a belated, Zombie, "In Your Face" post!!! >


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Nope,… 3-4 years of rubbin' on the Heelcup *thusly!!*
> 
> 
> …that's all it took to do all this damage!
> ...


Well, stop rubbing then. You're supposed to *rest* the heel cup on the boot, not try to start a fire...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I had some DC Trice boots and after only like 10 days on them you'd think I spent years resting the metal edge on when I've been a heel cup man since the 90's.

Whoever can dangle a board all day is clearly not riding enough powder on long steep runs.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Hummm, seems like my Salomon is holding up very well after 3 years. I have no damages what so ever.
I guess the rubberized and fabric material of the F3.0 is just very tough. I have some lines in the fabric but that's it.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

I've seen pants that are reinforced with a leather pad on the front near the cuff.


----------

